# Problems with electric fence. voltage on ground wire?



## jason_mazzy (Apr 30, 2011)

I purchased a parmak magnum 12. I am new to solar type fences. I hooked up the red to the fence and the black to an 8 foot grounding rod. My plan is to have three in a series but just to test I only have the one in. So to test I turned on the fence and it was in the green. But I didn't get a shock at the gate wires. So I tried walking it back to the box. I got a small arc when I used my voltometer to touch both wires. But it didn't seem right so I thought I would try to touch the ground by itself. Now I don't know a lot about electricity but what I supposedly know that I need to complete a circuit to get shocked. In this case touching the red and black wires, or just the red wire but feet on the ground to complete the circuit. So in my mind if I grabbed the ground wire only, I should not get current. So when I grabbed the groundnwire I got a shock.  I did this several times, and every time I received a shock. In my mind that can't be right because only the red wire attached to the fence should be hot. Any suggestions?


----------

